# So What's The Correct Lenght For An HO Drag Strip??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What is it?? I hear 20.7 ft and 16.something feet?? Which is it?

Is there a difference for Aurora which is acyually 1/87th???

Or the newer kinda sizes we have currently??:drunk:

Thanks in advance fella's!!:freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I guess it depends how you measure the scale, either to 1/87th or to 1/64th.

There is a group called HoDRA that may be able to help with your question - I took a quick look at the home page, so maybe if you dig a bit you will find some info. If not I am sure some of our drag racers here will be able to help more. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

1/64 scale 1/4 is 20' 7.5". 1/87 is closer to 17'. We run the 1/64 scale 1/4.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

In fact, go HERE on that website and go to section E for track specs.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If you race HO Top Fuel it can only be 1000 scale ft. :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> 1/64 scale 1/4 is 20' 7.5". 1/87 is closer to 17'. We run the 1/64 scale 1/4.


Thanks guys.


Will this be the standard? I would like to compare time slips with everyone and we need to be on the same page.

With a dead track how much do you really need? You know the overall lenght.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Slott V said:


> If you race HO Top Fuel it can only be 1000 scale ft. :tongue:



And what does that come too?? And is that the standard?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You might pick up some drag racing info here

http://slotblog.net/index.php?showforum=16


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So what is the standard?? Not getting a straight answer here yet. Are all commercial tracks going with 1/64th? 20.7 ft??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Found this from cobra's link:

Drag Strip – The H.O. scale quarter mile is 20.625 ft (20 feet, 7 and ½ inches) in length. (timed area). This length of measured track permits 1/76th and 1/64th cars to be measured equally. Staging area shall be a minimum of 8.0″ in length and the shutdown area shall be non-powered and minimum of 24.0″ in length. Permanent, visible start and finish lines are required


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

20'7.5" + 2'8"=23'3.5"


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So what is the standard?? Not getting a straight answer here yet. Are all commercial tracks going with 1/64th? 20.7 ft??


Hey Joe!

This has been a heated debate for a long time, we've been running the 20' 7.5" for over 25yrs now. DR. HOE and USDRA came along and reduced their measured 1/4 by 3.5', they also went to 28 volts. Most 1/4's you will race on will be the 1/64 scale. I know some guys have set up 1/8 mile to accommodate space in their basements. I've raced on both tracks, the level of competition doesn't change, but I prefer the longer track and a standard voltage of 25.3 volts ( 2 batts run in series, easier on your motors ). See ya in November!!!!!!

Jim Sgrig

p.s. My track has 18' of shutdown......


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> This has been a heated debate for a long time, we've been running the 20' 7.5" for over 25yrs now. DR. HOE and USDRA came along and reduced their measured 1/4 by 3.5', they also went to 28 volts. Most 1/4's you will race on will be the 1/64 scale. I know some guys have set up 1/8 mile to accommodate space in their basements. I've raced on both tracks, the level of competition doesn't change, but I prefer the longer track and a standard voltage of 25.3 volts ( 2 batts run in series, easier on your motors ). See ya in November!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Thanks Jim. I'm out of room I guess. Not sure what i'm gonna do.

I will see you nov!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

18' of shut down? You sure you can get them stopped in that? :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's what the pillow is for!!! LOLOL


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Shorten your shutdown*

by powering the first 4 feet in the reverse direction of the drag strip. Should stop the car pretty quick and maybe detonate a few motors too! Here's the race "Go, WOW!! Boom!!! ohhhh...." 

Later The thinking outside the Box WAAAYY outside Rockinator


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks Jim. I'm out of room I guess. Not sure what i'm gonna do.
> 
> I will see you nov!!


Joe,
How much room do you have? You can still get an idea of how the cars launch and basically how they run with 10-15'. The launch is the key, you don't want to deslot!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Pete McKay said:


> 18' of shut down? You sure you can get them stopped in that? :freak:


Actually Pete, when it's setup in the basement my shutdown is rduced to about 5.5'.........and slotcarman is correct.......that's what the pillow is for!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

TheRockinator said:


> by powering the first 4 feet in the reverse direction of the drag strip. Should stop the car pretty quick and maybe detonate a few motors too! Here's the race "Go, WOW!! Boom!!! ohhhh...."
> 
> Later The thinking outside the Box WAAAYY outside Rockinator



We've actually used 9v transistor batteries and reversed the polarity in the shutdown for dynamic braking. It still won't stop the Outlaw Tjets......too much mass!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Joe,
> How much room do you have? You can still get an idea of how the cars launch and basically how they run with 10-15'. The launch is the key, you don't want to deslot!



Well I have a 16 foot table on 1 side and a 15.6 in on the other. The 16 foot table now has my layout and the 15.6 table is empty. On that side I can get only about 5 xtra making it 20 1/2 ft wall to wall. The 16 ft table has an xtra 7 or 8 feet or so. I would like to keep the layout on the current side and use the 15.6 table to drag. What do you think??


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

make it a 1/8 mi track.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok Richard what is the lenght of that??? Is there any out there??

Realistically I have about 24 feet on one side and 19 on the other.

But if I could hang it above my long side, would that work?? What is the total narrowest width it can be???? 12 inches? Or less??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm, I can't get a straight answer on this. I need to know cause I wanna build one, please.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The biggest issue as far as length has to do with what scale you choose to go by, Joe. HO is all over the place. True HO is 1/87th, but you won't find that scale in a slot car. T jets average out to about 1/72, and AFX type cars are a little under 1/64th. TYCO and other large type cars are a bit over 1/64th. Due to the variances in scale, there are variances in track length. Run out at the end of the track varies too, and will depend on room, and how much shut down you want, or can spare. As far as width, that would depend on who makes the track, and how much clearance your angled ceiling will give you. I would plan on a 1 foot wide shelf minimum and have the track far enough away from the wall/ ceiling so you have height clearance in the short lane (height wise). I don't think you'd have enough shut down to go with a return track, so a pillow at the end might be your best option.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's absolutely somewhere between 8 and 12 feet for sure. I'm positive.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't think you'd have enough shut down to go with a return track,
> so a pillow at the end might be your best option.


"How about a ramp?"


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been very interested in a drag strip too but it would need to be portable because of lack of space. But Im not interested in blink or you will miss it speeds, maybe just mean green arms and super polymer magnets in t-jets and a few other mods. Great info here thanks to all.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

clemedc said:


> I have been very interested in a drag strip too but it would need to be portable because of lack of space. But Im not interested in blink or you will miss it speeds, maybe just mean green arms and super polymer magnets in t-jets and a few other mods. Great info here thanks to all.


I am right there with you. Although it os cool to pull out a vintage 90's Super G and see it whip down there like lightening!!

But the most fun so far we been having is the 4 gear vintage chassis and the tjets. We have skinny tire, bone stock, then pro stock, stock arms and magnets upgrade brushes and only skinny double lange with slip ons and wheelie bars,

Then there is TJet Mod, 5.5 mean green, any magnet, any brush, pick up shoes, tires wheels and axles, shunts and braids allowed and 1 traction magnet, and body in either excluding the skinny tire class.

Needless to say we been having a freaking blast!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I went with the 20.75 ft. Or as close as I can get using plastic track until I can get a custom track.

I put a return track as well.

Take a look see.:thumbsup: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=315635


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah i hear ya the super G would be wicked but ive never had a four gear car, awesome setup there Joe


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hmm, I can't get a straight answer on this. I need to know cause I wanna build one, please.


Hey Joe run whatever will fit your space that you can stop cars safely with. Its still a great tuning tool even if your not at the exact length. We run 17'6" for our 1/4 mile which is 1/75th scale. If you want to go by 1/64 but are space limited you can do the 1000' which would be 15' 7.5". I have a 1/75 
1/8th mile track (8'9") due to space limitations. There are also places running the 1/87th scale. Just build it & have fun:thumbsup:


Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe my Max track is 20'7.5" 
I have the not as expensive version of the Track Mate timer, and use a normal computer monitor for my tree. As for power I am using a 18volt 10 amp unit.

My 4 gear cars do end up coasting thru the shut down lane and partly into my return loop. If you watch the video carefully you can see the Rolls hook to the left just at the end of my video.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

clemedc said:


> yeah i hear ya the super G would be wicked but ive never had a four gear car, awesome setup there Joe




Thanks. You have to get one dude. If you like to go fast straight anyways!!lol

I'm telling ya those older SG's scream!!!!:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So....


...... no ramp?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So....
> 
> 
> ...... no ramp?




Ramp? You mean jumps? I just got a complete obstacle coarse accessories set too. lol


----------

